# Food intolerances other than gluten?



## AddyNat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, all! Just wondering if anyone has had food intolerances that coincided with the onset of their thyroid symptoms.
After my second daughter was born, I was hit with rashes (especially on my legs), stomach pains, digestive issues, heart palpitations, breathing issues and occasionally strange feelings on my lips and tongue. Because my older daughter has several food allergies, I thought that I may have developed some. However, I didn't test positive to anything at the allergist. I tracked my food intake and found that soy, peanuts, all other legumes, and shellfish made my symptoms worse almost immediately. I also went gluten free (many bread products also contain soy). Within 3 weeks, the worst of my problems had subsided. If I accidentally consume soy now, I don't get very sick, but I do immediately get a small rash and/or stomach pains.
Do you think that soy and iodine (like in shellfish) in foods can magnify or trigger thyroid symptoms?
Has anyone had a similar experience?
Thanks!


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes for thyroid disorders most doctors recommend going Gluten and even Casein free. Hashimotos patients should stay away from Iodine.

Selenium is good as well as A and B vitamins. I work for doctors in this field and see an Endo. My Endo didn't recommend supplements but the doctor I work for I told him my situation and he did. I wanted to try a multi-vitamin but most have Iodine in the multi. He said however it's OK to take it if it's within the vitamin otherwise avoid it at all costs. I don't want to take 20 different supplements so I am just going to try the multi and see how that works. I am going to use the one below.

http://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Molecular-Alpha-without-Capsules/dp/B000GZGNZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371921982&sr=8-1&keywords=orthomolecular+alpha+base


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Idk if this is related, but I seem to be pretty sensitive to lots of foods. I am lactose intolerant. I tried soy for awhile and always got a stomach ache, but since I have stomach problems I didn't make the connection quickly. Once I ate a lot of soy dogs and got really ill. That's when I realized, hey, I'm allergic to soy! Any time I have coconut my throat hurts and I get a mild stomach ache. The first time I had duck eggs I had a stomach ache for a week, the second time I was vomiting violently and felt like passing out. I've had bad reactions to tomatoes before but not all the time (I'm a pizza lover and I just take lactaid.) Lately I've noticed that, when I eat pizza, my stomach is acting up as if I haven't taken lactaid. So either I'm a. more lactose intolerant and need to up the pills, b. becoming more sensitive to tomatoes, or c. becoming gluten-intolerant! *sobs in a corner*


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Unless you have an autoimmune disorder and/or celiac's disease, going gluten free does nothing health wise for you, and could potentially actually do more harm than good, since gluten has some minerals and vitamins in it that helps your immune system keep pathogens at bay.


----------



## lolaj193 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would recommend getting a food sensitivity test done! I recently had one and found out that i have dairy, wheat, corn, peanut, millet, peach, watermelon, turkey, and oregano intolerances. Those can cause inflammation that can further an autoimmune attack if you have hashimoto's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It is true what you are saying. Absolutely!

Hugs,


----------

